#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Прошу подсказать тему для диссертации

## Yura

Одна из моих бывших преподавательниц сказала, что есть возможность поступить в аспирантуру в иняз (работаю переводчиком) или прикрепиться к какой-нибудь кафедре для написания диссертации. В принципе, идея мне понравилась, но найти хорошую тему для диссера непросто. Я хотел бы, чтобы она объединяла в себе 3 вещи: английский язык, японский язык (я его всерьез не изучал – только баловался, но есть желание попробовать) и буддизм, очевидно, дзен. Возможно, это будут какие-нибудь проблемы перевода отдельных буддийских текстов на английский или что-то подобное – сложно придумать, так как я почти не читал буддийских текстов на иностранных языков, хоть и имею диплом религиоведа. Будет замечательно, если кто-нибудь подскажет мне тему интересную и не очень хорошо исследованную тему. Только прошу, не спрашивайте, что мне интересно. Просто если есть серьезные темы, предлагайте. Вместе над ними подумаем.

----------


## Граакль

Всегда есть тема:

Проблема перевода терминов.

Неииссякаемая для исследований.
Собрать все предлагаемый переводчиками варианты, проанализировать их обобщить и возможно предложить свои.

плюсы:

Такая работа может очень большую роль внести в развитие буддизма на западе, а при благоприятном раскладе может стать настольной книгой переводчиков.

В процессе работы придется стать действительно опытным религиоведом. И знатоком японского языка  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, проблема терминологии, можно сказать, лежит на поверхности.
А я бы, по старой памяти, попробовал бы замутить что-нибудь лингвокультурологическое, связанное с семантикой. Например, что-нибудь вроде "Аксиологическая семантика в английской и японской религиозной лексике: сопоставительный анализ". Такая тема, правда, тянет уже на докторскую.

----------


## Yura

Да, над терминами можно работать. Хотя я пока смутно себе представляю, как мне удастся отыскать новые, наиболее адекватные переводы буддийских терминов с японского на английский. Уже столько народа над этим трудилось. Интересно, как обстоят дела с французским?
Тема аксиологической семантики тоже звучит интересно. Я так понимаю, здесь речь о восприятии носителями этих языков понятий "добро", "зло", "священное" и т.п. Да?  А откуда возникла такая тема? Кто-то уже начал ее разрабатывать?
Может, еще есть какие-нибудь предложения? Чем больше выбор, тем проще найти именно ту тему, которая нужна.

----------


## Perevod

Можете провести сравнительный анализ переводов чего-нибудь известного. Например  Genjokoan или Zazengi (в интернете я думаю лежат штук 10 разных переводов - от дословного до "я даже не знаю какое предложение они сейчас переводили").
Или перевести что-нибудь до сих пор непереведённое. Этого тоже очень много. Например дневники путешествия Догэна в Китай - если не ошибаюсь они есть только на японском

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тема аксиологической семантики тоже звучит интересно. Я так понимаю, здесь речь о восприятии носителями этих языков понятий "добро", "зло", "священное" и т.п. Да?  А откуда возникла такая тема? Кто-то уже начал ее разрабатывать?


Именно так. Этой темой уже не первый год занимается мой бывший научный руководитель В.А.Маринчак, доцент Харьковского национального университета (филфак, кафедра русского языка).
См., например, его монографию:
В.А. Маринчак. Интенциональное исследование ценностной семантики в художественном тексте – Х.: Фолио, 2004. – 287 с.

----------


## Alexandre

Yura, Вы уже придумали? Интересная тема, которая включает в себя все из перечисленногог Вами - Д.Т.Судзуки и распространение Дзэна на западе. Она просто неисчерпаема, учитывая что он был почти богом для дзэнствующих на западе в течении десятилетий и то, что сейчас в академической среде его сильно ругают. Простор для интерпретаций вобщем ;-) Удачи! Диссертацию писать - это не на форуме постить :-)

----------

